# Muay Thai interclub today



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i kept this quiet but i fought today my first strictly Muay Thai fight today and the Master Sken interclub in Stockport. I kept it quiet as i only got asked to fight on Tuesday last week and have been training hard to make 71kg for middleweight.

It was a C class fight and was a very good learning experience for me with muay thai. I managed to make weight of 71kg for the fight which put me at middleweight but the guy i fought from Sityodtong Liverpool came in at 76kg.

Took the fight anyway and we had a right old scrap for three rounds *gameplan went out the window and we just battered each toher* and in the end both hands were raised in a draw decision. He took the first in my opinion, the second was even and i definately took the third so im happy with the way it went and next time when i have more notice i may be able to do a little better.

Heres some of the pics taken today by my dad * some are blurry and im waiting for the video on DVD so i can watch how i did and what i need to work on but when i get it i'll post it *










Me with Andy Thrasher * one of my instructors and current SIMTA and ITKBF British Champion *










Me in the black and my opponent in the red and white sizing each other up.










He was strong in the clinch in the first round, but as he tired i took advantage and threw some wicked knees.










Second round i think and waiting for the perfect opportunity.










Getting my breath back and getting advice from Andy Thrasher










Mixing it up again










This knee was close but didn't connect.

All in all it was an awesome day and it has helped me to see what i need to work on with my Muay Thai.

When i get the video i'll get it posted up.

Chok Dee!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice one cha$e i'll look forward to seeing the vid when its posted


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

well done cha$e.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

awesome work dan, even more so with him not even making the weight. did it help having that andy thrasher in your corner, did he give you any pointers during the fight?

also whats a C class fight, is it no punching to the face or?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

C Class means we could punch and kick to the face and body, we could knee to the body but no knees to the head or elbows to the head. The body guards you see us wearing was optional but the other guy wore one so i did too, shin pads were mandatory, no head guard, 16 ounce gloves and gumshield and away we go.

It was good having Andy in my corner but all he said when the fight finished was " you can tell he's come from MMA " which made me laugh becasue according to everyone it was a proper brawl. * the other guy knew he had been in a fight anyway *

Andy was great though and is one of the nicest people i have met since competing in combat sports and he has a very very good eye for the technical details aswell.

Yeah he didn't make the weight but there wasnt too much emphorsis on that, i just wanted to fight after busting my butt everyday since tuesday just to get to the weight.

Like i say im waiting on the vid off Andy so i can watch it and see what i need to work on and just how well i performed * and to see if it was a proper brawl like people say lol *


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bit silly that punches to the head are allowed without headguards, but body guards are still optional.

There's got to be a reason for that. Please explain! =P


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

It was C class rules and it was supposed to be "light contact" but none of the fights were light contact full venom head shots and some wicked body shots and knees. The only reason body guards were optional is becasue knees were allowed to the body. A 16 ounce glove to the head feels a lot nicer than a knee to the bare ribs trust me.

Again i only wore mine as the other guy wore his * it was a good job he did too lol *


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bump for a video


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Im going to be training again on thursday night so hopefully Andy will have it then * i'll text him tomorrow and remind him *


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

great stuff chase! It makes me wna train now! Keep it up


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep. Still waiting on the DVD to be edited now * yes it's going to be a full length dvd of all the fights * but hopefully it should be ready mid week sometime, i hope so as im dying to see the fight.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

top stuff mate...brave man going in way less than him respect - did they not give you a time out to get some donuts down you to even the score - damn amature organisations....I have seen Andy Thrasher fight think its on the

UK K1's couple of years back - warrior, you can only learn good stuff off him. Think that was when Neil Woods lost his title after being in a war in the semi's.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Si-K said:


> top stuff mate...brave man going in way less than him respect - did they not give you a time out to get some donuts down you to even the score - damn amature organisations....I have seen Andy Thrasher fight think its on the
> 
> UK K1's couple of years back - warrior, you can only learn good stuff off him. Think that was when Neil Woods lost his title after being in a war in the semi's.


Yeah Andy knows his stuff and is still in active competition so it helps me a lot in training knowing he still employs the techniques he teaches.

I was one of the first fighters to weigh in * i was a bit eager * and i weighed in at 10:45 @ 71kg. My opponent weighed in at 11:45 @ 76kg.

To be honest i felt strong at 71kg and wasn't drained from the cut * as i did it with good diet and training rather than cutting a lot in water weight * but i couldn't pile a load of food in me as the time span between finishing the weigh-ins and fighter brief to actually fighting didn't allow any time to get the food in my system * and it would have sapped most of my energy * so i decided to fight at the same weigh in weight.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i finally got the video of the bout and managed to get it off the dvd and onto youtube. Lost some of the quality due to the converting process but it's still ok.

I'm in the black wearing the red Sandee gloves. I can't sya this enough though, this was a lot harder than the MMA i'm used to. It's a whole different animal in itself especially when it gets scrappy and technique goes out the window.






Yes the embed worked


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice one mate, good video that. Got my juices goin for another interclub  One thing i hate in thai boxing (and i dont mean any disrespect to anyone here) is spinning kicks and shit like that, its just to much like kick boxing for me, airy fairy shit that people are never able to pull off properly, in all the gyms ive trained at ive sparred 1 lad who was half decent and spinning back kick type things lol, an before anyone jumps down my throat Im sure there are plenty out there who could take my head off with a fancy pants kick, there just not my cup of tea, nor the lads you were fightin


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah i know. He tried it twice and both times i stepped in and gave him a few punches for his troubles lol.

There are a few guys at our gym that have made the transition from TKD and they are awesome with those types of spinning kicks but for people who haven't really tried it in a fight to try it for the first time is a bit silly * let's face it a heavy bag wont move out of your way in practice where a person will in the fight itself *

I was pleased with the knees i landed in the third round * if we were allowed to knee to the head tat could have been a problem for him * but there are a few things i need to work on in getting my Thai game clinically sound and keeping things controlled.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Once again well played mate...I felt he did not have an answer when you got in the clinch - P.S did you nealry go for a takedown MMA stylee in the second??? looked like you where gonna shoot at 1 point and then into a 1 legged!!!LOL.

Yeah, if your really good at spinning kicks then fair play but even then I have never seen anyone get hurt buy one - so in my book not worth ending up with an opponent on your back.

Exception to the rule is Liverpool Freestylers run by Alfie Lewis his ex world champ nearly took one of my ex training partners heads off with a jumping spinning kick in a semi contact match - he drew his leg back at the last minute as we all knew that would have been the end - but he is an exception to the rule in my book - he now trains world champs...bugging me as I can't remember his name, although in an MMA match I doubt he would have the time to set this up...could be wrong tho'.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol yeah i was down going for the legs then snapped myself back into Muay Thai mode lol just instinct i guess. Cheers mate glad to hear i did something right lol


----------



## Tommo (Sep 14, 2008)

good job mate, a good fight and good to watch from a newbie's POV

I'm fighting in the next one, really stoked for it


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good on ya mate. It will be a good experience for ya.


----------

